
Show HN: Sane Tech Stack – job board for jobs without tool fatigue - dosy
http://sanetechstack.com
======
NonEUCitizen
job board without any position listed?

~~~
dosy
I could've posted some lifted from other boards...but I'm lazy. Rather wait
for validation / money than do that. Probably wrong about this being a thing,
but it's only a 9 dollar bet on the domain and 20 minutes of time. Yay.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
No, don't lift from other boards (good that you did not).

------
dosy
I made this as a ploy to make some money easily and solve a problem I have. I
hate using tools I disagree with / don't see a need for in the situation.

Sure, if I work at FB, I'll use React. It makes sense. But on some tiny
project why do I need a tool chain as long as my arm?

I'm not trying to provoke generic controversy, and I have a passion for tools
I find useful (vim), but the efficient coder in me cannot stand using bs bloat
tooling and depending on so much additional code when the job can be done
simpler. It's an oldfashioned / unpopular opinion these days, and I'm fine
with that.

I genuinely believe that some of these tools are tariffs, leveraged on the
smaller dev shops and product makers, without providing any benefit. While
this will alienate some, I have the cynical belief that the FAANZ giants of
olde have created tariff / tech debt tooling to actually mitigate the risk
posed by small disruptors, by effectively raising barriers, and chipping away
at competitiveness.

Many will disagree. They see the tools as productivity aids. I'm sure they
are. But not for all of you. Not for every case, not even I think for the
majority. If we factor out the irrational psychology (zealotry, cultism,
social proof, branding and perceived utility), I know these tools hamper my
productivity, not help it. And I am sure that's true for others.

You can attack me for believing differently to you, but what's the point?
Wouldn't it make sense that diversity of people will have a diversity of views
/ strengths / weaknesses? It's not slight to you to say that your most
productive tool is not productive for a large segment of the population.

A tool gets not better if others find it useful, so long as you do, unless of
course, the tool lacks real utility, and the veneer of social proof /
faddishness is needed. But I don't really believe React/etc are just unuseful
fads. Just that, for many, they are dampers on productivity, not levers.

Do we need better tools? Less tools? More tools? Probably all of the above.
But I think we need more tolerance of developers who are most productive
outside of the "tooltypical" spectrum. Not just for the sake of
"inclusiveness" ~~ but for practical reasons. A set of tooling that maximizes
a team's power is a business benefit.

I just want people to assess that without the cult bias. I see a lot of jobs
with tools I hate. So I made a job board for the rest of the jobs, regardless
of language, platform, or product.

A board for jobs on the fringe (current fringe, anyway) of tooltypicality.

And an easy ploy to make bank of the employment market and its ceaseless
firehose of demand.

So if you agree with this thinking, and have an opening for a sane tech stack
role, give me 150 of your dollars and let's party!

